# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Protección de las náyades

## termopar

> *Proteger las almejas de agua dulce, imprescindible para los hábitats acuáticos*
> 
> Las náyades o almejas de agua dulce suponen el 90% de la biomasa de los lechos de ríos y lagos y filtran las masas de agua, lo que las convierte en las depuradoras naturales de los hábitats acuáticos. Un nuevo estudio, en el que han participado investigadores del Museo Nacional de Ciencias Naturales (MNCN-CSIC), alerta de los peligros a los que se enfrentan estos moluscos, imprescindibles para mantener este tipo de ecosistemas.
> MNCN-CSIC |   | 04 enero 2016 13:43
> 
> 
> Náyade./ Wikipedia
> 
> Las especies invasoras, las modificaciones en los cursos de agua con presas y azudes, el abuso de los fertilizantes, el cambio climático o la desaparición de los bancos de peces son algunas de los peligros a los que las almejas de agua dulce tienen que hacer frente. Científicos de 26 países ofrecen por primera vez recomendaciones para proteger a estos moluscos, tan importantes como amenazados.
> ...


referencia: http://www.agenciasinc.es/Noticias/P...ontent=Ciencia

----------

